# how would you feed rabbit



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

I have three frozen rabbits in the freezer that my boyfriend shot...they are skinned and gutted with no head because we were going to eat them but haven't yet so I was thinking of giving them to my 3 yo GSD. How should I need it to her? Whole or cut it up and the bones in rabbits like the bones in chicken and are ok to eat?

Thanks


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Shelby, i don't remember if Bam is raw fed normally or not. If she normally eats raw food I wouldn't really be concerned since her digestive system is used handling raw foods. If she normally eats kibble, i wouldn't feed it to her all at once. I would start with just giving her a few ounces as a snack in the middle of the day or at night to see how her body will tolerate it.

Yes rabbit bones are safe for dogs.  If she is ok with rabbit, or has had raw food before, you would want to weight out the correct amount for her weight to feed her. I'm not sure how boney rabbits are so you might need to add some MM to keep her from having too much bone in her meal (causes constipation and crumbly poop). 

How were you planning on feeding her?


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

I started her on raw about 2 weeks ago and she is getting it about once a day sometimes twice. I will maybe give her like a leg with her venison and chicken heart and gizzard and see how she handles it when add more. But so far she is doing really good with raw im just looking to feeding it more and have her be 100% soon and I want to as more variety.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah just give her weighed out pieces as part of her RMB and that should be fine then. You will probably be able to know if it is giving her any digestive issues like runny poop pretty soon.


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Sunshine


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I tried to give Tonga rabbit, he threw his nose in the air and didnt touch it.....I was totally insulted.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Wild rabbits will be very low in fat and the bones may be VERY tough - depends on the rabbits age.

Commercial rabbits are butchered at about 8-12 weeks of age so their bones aren't as tough.

Tell the BF to save the head next time. It's a VERY good item for the dogs! Brains and eyes are great organ meats!

My dogs have caught, killed and consumed wild rabbits. Even my Corgi mix can manage the leg bones. I've always assumed the rabbits they catch are younger because they aren't as smart!

I'd say start with one leg and see how she handles it. If she does fine then you can feed it like any other item.


----------

